# 22" 1080p Monitor Under 9K



## nbaztec (Jan 22, 2011)

I've looked around & found:
BenQ E2220HD 
which is available on SMC for Rs. 8800/-

A review here states that it's color quality is not that good.

Upon hearing color quality the Samsung B2230 comes to mind, available at SMC for 8.2k, but sadly misses a HDMI port.

So can you guys help & guide me into choosing my monitor.

P.S. I don't have a GPU, but a 880g chipset.


----------



## SlashDK (Jan 22, 2011)

Go for Dell ST2220L eyes closed. Its a 22" LED comes with a HDMI port and also looks good.


----------



## nbaztec (Jan 22, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant Cybertonic. Thanks a ton. Great Monitor. Only it's out of stock @ SMC (Delhi). Man do I hate waiting for uber-cool stuff.


----------



## SlashDK (Jan 23, 2011)

First confirm that its ST2220L not ST2220M(without HDMI). When I bought it it was new in the market and I didn't realise that the M version didn't have HDMI.


----------



## nbaztec (Jan 23, 2011)

^ Yep, I've already checked that. A thorough search is a good search. 
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## imgame2 (Feb 7, 2011)

what is its price currently ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 7, 2011)

~ 8.5k


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 7, 2011)

nbaztec said:


> Absolutely brilliant Cybertonic. Thanks a ton. Great Monitor. Only it's out of stock @ SMC (Delhi). Man do I hate waiting for uber-cool stuff.



DELL has stopped manufacturing the ST2220L & is selling ST2220M. 
I have contacted DELL India sales dept.
Not even available in LT Road & vendors dnt knw whether it will come or not

@OP: if u want HDMI then dnt buy ST2220M otherwise only difference is HDMI port in L & M model.


----------



## nbaztec (Feb 7, 2011)

Yep ST2220L is out of line. Got 2320L instead for 9.8k.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 8, 2011)

nbaztec said:


> Yep ST2220L is out of line. Got 2320L instead for 9.8k.



Congrats.Do post ur comments on it....


----------



## nbaztec (Feb 8, 2011)

To say the least, its pretty big. No ghosting so far. The level of sharpness seems a bit low. Great viewing angles. Colors seem natural enough (Important as I do graphic designing). However I wish there really was a sharpness setting.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2011)

^^cud u post the pic of it....


----------

